# Holiday Chevre Pics



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is some Chevre I made for the Holidays. I love Chevre, it is so versatile and people love gifts from the farm.










Herbs De Provence,










Cracked Pepper and Horseraddish,










Breakfast Cheese,


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Christy, what great gifts! 

Do you season the log as well as crusting the outside?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Beautiful Christy!! what did you roll them in?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

The first one is plain chevre rolled in Herbs de Provence. The second one is seasoned chevre rolled in black pepper. The last is chevre mixed with chopped dried fruit rolled in nuts. 

I dry up in December so I froze back milk for making these. I get 4 8oz logs from each gallon of milk. 

I posted about giving chevre as Christmas gifts last year too 

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Those look great! Very pretty and delicious!
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH my gosh they sound wonderful!! I had milk frozen but quit milking early and everything is gone now. Boy do I hate that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Beautiful Christy!

I know first hand how wonderful Christy's cheese is. Yummy! 

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just beautiful! The crazy part is that I was just telling folks how I freeze all my milk and make cheese this time of year, what followed was how you can't make cheese out of frozen milk  You should post your beautiful frozen milk cheese over on HT in the dairy section 

I love the herbs de provence that we got in the coop it is soo lovely. I hope we can do the coop again before spring. Vicki


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Those look wonderful - makes me hungry!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Christy,
How do you keep your Chevre logs from falling apart? Or is that their nature? I have done tons of them, and they all seem to not stick together very well. I'm sure it's a moisture issue. I've taken bunches and bunches to work. Get lots of looks like ewww gross, you're eating goat cheese? Probably because I just stick it in a plastic container and spread it on whole grain bread. A log like you make would be so pretty! 
I'm only milking one doe right now. If I would quit feeding the milk to the puppy, I'd have plenty left over to make more cheese. Don't have a big freezer though. That's on my list for early buying this year..
Lovely cheese.
Anita


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Anita,

If your cheese is too dry it could be too much rennet, hanging too long or a combination of these. How do you make your Chevre?

Christy


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Anita,

I am going to start a new Chevre thread to help you and anyone else who might have questions 

Christy


----------

